# Richland Chambers lake



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

We are planning a road trip and taking the family to Richland Chambers and try some new water. I heard its a great lake for Crappie, whites and a decent population of Hybrids.

Any of ya'll ever fish the lake? I will use the proven techniques look for structure / baitfish. I am always looking for some friendly / local knowledge. Snooped a bit on the internet for places to stay, eat, where to fish.

Oilfish


----------



## butch (May 1, 2007)

sandies were at the 287 bridge last weekend they hadn't started schooling to the top that i have seen. just look for the guide boats for hybrid spots they will fish for a while and leave. some of ther spots are marked on "hot spots" maps


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

I was at Fairfield yesterday, just watch the heat, its really suppose to be a hot one later this week. I've never fished there, but have duck hunted there a few times. I think it would be a great place to fish, and the fish shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Butch thanks for the advice we'll check out the 287 bridge. A friend of mine has had great success drowning minnow for Crappie there.

Many hoping to get the kiddos on the Hybrids we keep reading about.

Oilfish


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

I always stay at Wooded Acres camp ground they have nice cabins at reasonable prices real nice owners, and a great tackle shop! Not on the water but very close! I put in at Midway landing,we normally tear the whites-hybrids up! Use caution on the lake lot of stumps, watch for others stalking the whites the 287 flats usually pays off! Ask the Cantrells at the tackle shop they usually can tell ya where the fish are! Good luck to ya!


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Megafish, we will post the trip report. Looks like we will not make it up there till the middle of July. But the Kiddos are ready.

Oilfish


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

First there is a hotel right there at the 287 bridge. Oak Cove I believe, nice people, nice boat launch, nice cafe. For hybrids you really need live shad for your best chances. If using lures top water along the old 287 bed down by the dam right at daylight, I mean right at daylight. Throw right up to the concrete bank. If small sandies are schooling out in deep water drop a bigger slab down under the sandies. There is a long ridge that runs off pelican island and I have caught hybrids on slabs there. Right out in front of the little island down near the dam at the old 287 road bed is a nice hump. Drift with slabs and usually holds hybrids. I caught three stripers in the area over a years time up to 15lbs. TPW did not know how the stripers got in the lake. Maybe came down the creeks they said. In any case I held the lake record until I took a guide there and showed him where I was catching the stripers. He caught one and said it was 3 onces more than mine.


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

GWF, thanks for the advice we will give it a go. Quick story last year my 7 year old was jig fishing a hump in 27' of water on our home lake Livingston. We were catching nice white bass 15" - 16" and a few stripers 18"-22". my little guy hung into something probably a upper 20" striper and yanked the rod out of his hands. The look on his face was priceless and I will remember that look on his face when I am on my death bed. That is what fishing and hunting is all about.

Hope to see you on the water.

Oilfsih


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Oilfish, you are welcome and hope you get those kids into some fish. Give me a pm and maybe some time I can show you aound on that lake. Talking about your kids, about 13 years ago in Feburary it was me, my oldest daughter setting by me, a friend of my son's and my son all in a row. We where fishing humps in 30ft coming up to 20ft. My daughters rod bends over and for a second seemed like she was hung. I could see the pole throbing so I new she was not hung. About that time a big bass tries to jump but the big ole female bass was to big to clear the water. We drop everything and all of us coach my daughter and she gets the fish to the boat. Turned out to be a 12lb.10oz bass. We put the bass in a big ice chest with water and rushed to the dock and took her inside the bait store. Placed in the minnow vat but she would never set up streight, always laid on her side. We tried to save her. If you ever go to Bass Pro in Grapevine, Texas the bass is own desplay in a large glass case just inside the store. My daughter was guest of honor when they opened the store. 
She was the IGFA world record holder for juvenile female. Today, she is a doctor at Scott and White hospital.


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

GWF, now that is a great story. I can just imagine the look on everyones face when that big girl tried to jump. Way to go. My daughter who is 10 is probably my best fisherman out of my three kids 2 boys and 1 girl. She takes after me and my wife who loves to fish. My family and God bless them we all love to Hunt and Fish and thank God again for living in the great state of Texas.
If you ever come to Lake Livingston please give me a shout. I will PM you when we get a little closer to our trip to Richland Chambers. 

Oilfish


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

South of the 287 bridge, halfway to Ferguson Point. There are a few Humps that have been holding Hybrids and Whites. Shad is the bait of choice. 15-20 ft down. Saw two boats yesterday morning fill up coolers full in no time(live shad). They each had about 6 people on board and as soon as they got the shad down they would all have one on.

Lots of top water white bass schooling action. South of 287 to the spillway.
Binoculars wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## lovntexas (Apr 1, 2009)

The fish move constantly on this lake, but can give you a few ideas to try as this is one of my favorite lakes. The area you are launching is on the lower arm and is quite stumpy in areas. This area can produce, especially on humps in 20-25'- just be careful. If you make it to the main lake- try the coves on the south shoreline from ferguson point all the way to fishermans cove in the early am from shore out to about 28'. Try near the lighthouse (lately has been a bunch of small schoolies, but some good hybrid action occasionally). 309 flats, pelican island area, the n shore along the dam, old 287 roadbed(both east and west sides), the dogleg, just north of the 287 bridge all can hold fish. When it gets hot, trolling can be great during the noon hours along the south shoreline if you have a top for the boat. If the wind is down, check the humps midlake just south of the 287. Evening bite can be good at windsock point, 287 roadbed, and 309 flats. Very good fish can be found up the arms of the lake, but you really need to know how to get in and out as the arms are just a jungle just below the surface!! silver or chartruese slabs with a hook or two snipped off or pet spoons on a diver are my usual arsenal.

I usually stay at fisherman's point- lodging, good ramp, easy access to main lake, restaurant after a long day of catching fish- what more can you ask for?

For crappie, 287 bridge, brushpiles or submerged trees in the 20-24' range(really helps to have sideimaging). btw, this lake has a great blue cat population as well- try windblown points with shad. Again, good luck and tight lines!!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Only fished there twice. Bass tournament type fishing. Both trips, I caught white bass everywhere I fished in water deeper than 8-10 feet. It was in May so things might be different now.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

great white fisherman said:


> Oilfish, you are welcome and hope you get those kids into some fish. Give me a pm and maybe some time I can show you aound on that lake. Talking about your kids, about 13 years ago in Feburary it was me, my oldest daughter setting by me, a friend of my son's and my son all in a row. We where fishing humps in 30ft coming up to 20ft. My daughters rod bends over and for a second seemed like she was hung. I could see the pole throbing so I new she was not hung. About that time a big bass tries to jump but the big ole female bass was to big to clear the water. We drop everything and all of us coach my daughter and she gets the fish to the boat. Turned out to be a 12lb.10oz bass. We put the bass in a big ice chest with water and rushed to the dock and took her inside the bait store. Placed in the minnow vat but she would never set up streight, always laid on her side. We tried to save her. If you ever go to Bass Pro in Grapevine, Texas the bass is own desplay in a large glass case just inside the store. My daughter was guest of honor when they opened the store.
> She was the IGFA world record holder for juvenile female. Today, she is a doctor at Scott and White hospital.


Great story. Nice read!
RT


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

megafish said:


> I always stay at Wooded Acres camp ground they have nice cabins at reasonable prices real nice owners, and a great tackle shop! Not on the water but very close! I put in at Midway landing,we normally tear the whites-hybrids up! Use caution on the lake lot of stumps, watch for others stalking the whites the 287 flats usually pays off! Ask the Cantrells at the tackle shop they usually can tell ya where the fish are! Good luck to ya!


just joined up yesterday gonna jump in an start postin wondering if the spot you mentioned Wooded A is the place where the big sculpture of a big fish is out front of tackle shop? stayed at a place like ya mentioned but thought it had different name was really cool little spot 4-5 cabins in tha woods with small pond we have stayed at Oak Cove usually crowed but nice boat ramp few hundred yds behind motel good home style cafe too friend fished for cats last week sacked 30 nice eater blues his buddy said it was a slow day


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

That's it Saltlady Wooded Acres great place great people! Welcome Aboard! congrats on the catch! That lake is a great fishing just watch the weather it can get nasty in a hurry!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

megafish said:


> That's it Saltlady Wooded Acres great place great people! Welcome Aboard! congrats on the catch! That lake is a great fishing just watch the weather it can get nasty in a hurry!


Thanks for the welcome I have gotta get off this thing I think im addicted already an Yes it can really get rough remember last year when a grandfather an his grandson drown :texasflag


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, as I always state here on Livingston watch the sky's for the weather and trust your electronics when it comes to structure fishing. Cant wait to get up to Richland with the family. Everyone be careful this Holiday weekend between the weather and the crazy boaters who only get out on long a weekend look out.

Oilfish


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Catching shad*

Headed up to RC tomorrow. Need some tips on the best way to catch live shad. Thanks in advance.


----------

